# 2008 so far...



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

What I have so far: Pictures by cindyt2008 - Photobucket

I don't know if I'll get much of anything else done this year. My motion detectors aren't working properly at night and that's causing some problems with one of my props  . Most of my week will prob be spent working on that.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool the zombie with the guts is awesome. I also love the pillars, and the coffin, GREAT JOB!


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Painting the pillars was so tedious, I wanted to cry. And the novelty of letting the kids paint has worn off so it was a long lonely job... Definitely worth it though. I have a few things that need little work to go out, but with the motion sensor problems I'm burnt out


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Look great! I love the zombie with the guts!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Your columns and fencing look great! I like that zombie, too!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job,
I like the cross with the owl on it, and nice ground breakers too.
overall looks cool


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a great display. If you don't get anything else done, you've got an awesome set-up. Don't stress over it. It's always funny to look at pics of people's haunts/displays and look at the adjoining property which has nothing out. You're *THE *house on your street!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great as is. Don't sweat if you don't get anything else out, do what you can!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great display! I really like the way you have it set up!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think my favorite is the googly-eyed groundbreaker. It's a great display! Don't stress. If your motion triggers aren't working, just go static this year. Like jdub said, you're the most over the top house on your street, and the people will love it!


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank's a lot everyone. I really appreciate the kind words.

Revenant, I love the googly-eyed too. I had so much fun making him. He's tied for my favorite with another guy. I'll get a better pic of him and put it up. Now that I think about it, I like the mohawk guys too. I love all my babies who am I kiddin'!!

I still need to dirty up his clothes. He looks too clean. He's the one not working properly, so I keep undressing him, and sometimes having to start with something clean. And that's no fun!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Everything looks great. I like the creepy-cloth on the bushes. I never thought to do that. 
I have large hedges that I never know what to do with them...LOL! Nice sentence structure. DER!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Really Great Job! I like it when people leave the leaves, makes the yard look spookier!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree. It looks awsome even if you don't get anything else out.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really great! I really like it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

YUK I was eating breakfast when the picture of the loose eye ball skeleton came across. BLECK!! Good job!


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Everything looks great. I like the creepy-cloth on the bushes. I never thought to do that.
> I have large hedges that I never know what to do with them...LOL! Nice sentence structure. DER!


I hate trying to get the spider web off after Halloween. I just buy a lot of cheese cloth and spray paint some black, green and gray. Rip it all over and put it up in side the house and out. I've reused a lot of it for over 3 years now. Saves money and time.

Thanks again guys. All the comments are most appreciated.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Your groundbreakers turned out great


----------

